# D40x auto focus problem. Is the lens broken??



## omiya (May 4, 2008)

Hello, 
I'm new to this forum and to SLR cameras. My family got me D40x for my birthday few weeks ago as taking pictures is my big hobbie. 
At first I used the auto option on the camera because I didn't know how to use anything manual yet. After about a week of taking beautiful pictures something went wrong. When I press the button to take a picture I hear a strange squeeking noise and camera fails to autofocus and fails to take a picture. 
Sometimes when the object is close, the camera works and the picture is taken but it happens 1 out of maybe 10 trials. 
I since learned how to focus manually, but I'm still bad in this and some of my pictures come out with no focus (it seems that after I focus manually, the focus ring moves a bit and this causes the picture to be off focus)
I hope I'm making sense. 
I can't return the camera anymore, it's been more than 14 days, but I'm hoping that maybe it's not the camera and not the lens. Maybe I'm just doing something wrong???
Thanks a lot
Any help appreciated!

P.S. I have 18-55 nikkor lens


----------



## Overread (May 4, 2008)

It should still have its 1 year warrenty (unless that is not present in the US).
But a squeaking noise is not normal - I would go back and ask at the shop I really would as you say you have been unable to get good results where in the past you did that means something is bust; and without you bashing the kit about it might just be a manufacture error that has come to light after use.


----------



## Jim H (May 4, 2008)

Don't profess to be an expert, but thought the whole D40 series didn't have AF ... unless using a lens with an internal motor. If that is accurate, it's your lens ... not the camera.


----------



## omiya (May 4, 2008)

yeah, before buying the camera I read that the lens has a motor for the autofocus. 

I'll try to see what's going on with the warranty. Very upsetting that my first experience is not a good one. 

What about the manual focus that doesn't seem to stay in place, is it my skill or once again it could be a problem with the lens??
thanks


----------



## Overread (May 4, 2008)

well if the motor elements in the lens are broken in some way then there is a very strong chance that this might be directly affecting your manual focus -- skill is one thing but if the kit is damaged thats it.
It might just be a once off error on manufacture so don't beat yourself up over it


----------



## Mav (May 4, 2008)

The 18-55 has the internal motor.  You shouldn't be hearing any squeaking noises though.  Just double check that you didn't actually flip the lens into manual focus mode.  If it still doesn't work, just call Nikon and they'll send you a replacement.


----------



## JimmyO (May 4, 2008)

yup, sounds like the lense, i would call Nikon


----------



## Mav (May 4, 2008)

BTW, if you want to manually focus, you need to make sure to flip the lens in to manual focus mode.  It has the cheap AF-S variant which doesn't allow instant manual focus override.  You "may" damage the lens if you try to manually focus while it's still in Auto mode.  The manual switch disengages a clutch mechanism to allow the manual focusing.


----------



## omiya (May 4, 2008)

thanks!
Do I also have to change to manual focus in the settings every time?


----------



## Mav (May 4, 2008)

The switch on the lens, yes!  The fancier AF-S lenses give you instant manual focus override, so no need to mess around with switching, which is nice.


----------

